# Is the Wii really that BAD of a console?



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

In my personal opinion, it's good, but there's huge potential to be found. =|


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

awww i cant troll D= lolz

for meh its the best console I evuh played  just the internet isnt too good =P


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> awww i cant troll D= lolz
> 
> for meh its the best console I evuh played  just the internet isnt too good =P


But isn't the internet like, one of it's side features? Unless you're talking about Wi-Fi?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah there is but right now there hasn't been a nintendo game that is targeted to the hardcore gamer in a while. Just have to be patient I guess.


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh sorry i meant Wi fi


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

wii has lots of potential it just hasnt reached it yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Yeah there is but right now there hasn't been a nintendo game that is targeted to the hardcore gamer in a while. Just have to be patient I guess.


*coughAnimalCrossingcough*


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

animal crossing isnt considered as a hardcore game.but alot of people have said that super smash bros brawl.idk.i guess you could debate about ac being a hardcore game.


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think its a bad console.Games are fun,but none really for the Hardcore gamers.Just gotta wait to see what Nintendo has to offer us in the future though. c:


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Yeah there is but right now there hasn't been a nintendo game that is targeted to the hardcore gamer in a while. Just have to be patient I guess.


That is true, but those third-party titles are looking promising.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think thats for the hardcore? I guess in some cases but I was thinking along the lines of zelda, mario, metroid, even Kirby you know.


----------



## John102 (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> wii has lots of potential it just hasnt reached it yet.


i agree, if the wii had the nice graphics of the other consoles, and a better variety of games for hardcore gamers it eould be the best gaming console ever (even though it is already). But with graphic improvements come price increasements.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

i know gta:4ikmin attack.im jk.but they are coming out with a fps that could revolutionize(or however you spell it)fps for the wii.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> animal crossing isnt considered as a hardcore game.but alot of people have said that super smash bros brawl.idk.i guess you could debate about ac being a hardcore game.


See, IMO, the only reason that some  are hating on Brawl because they took out the moves such as wavedashing, L-Cancel, and other things like that.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 30, 2009)

I am irritated that Nintendo has not implemented the WiiSpeak games yet. CoDWaW came out AFTER WiiSpeak and should of been used there.

I do have to say that the Wii still has a LOT of potential that has OBVIOUSLY not been found yet... I am still looking for more good FPS and RPGs dammit!! RPG is STARTING to slowly pour into the list of games for the WII now. And on the FPS note; I don't mean the ton of WWII FPS, I like them, but I am getting really old of it... What... 4, 5 WWII FPS? And maybe a few really good FPS like... actually, I can't think of one... I guess you could count Metroid but its more of a platformer game isn't it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> animal crossing isnt considered as a hardcore game.but alot of people have said that super smash bros brawl.idk.i guess you could debate about ac being a hardcore game.


Yes, Brawl, Galaxy, Twilight Princess...all that is hardcore. But if you're talking about in the past few months, you're right, there haven't been many "core" games. Animal Crossing is generally considered a "core" game, as opposed to games like Wii Fit and such. Sure, the City Folk is appealing to casuals, but so are a lot of the newer core games, like Brawl and Galaxy. I don't really mind the current Wii titles on the shelf. City Folk keeps me busy everyday, and I have other games like Sonic Unleashed to mix it up a bit. I also play casual games like Wii Fit and Wii Music. They're actually very fun, sometimes more fun than core games.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

the only reason i dont really like brawl anymore is becaus e A:i unlocked all characters nad all subspace emmisary is is adventure mode continued and B:tripping.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, that's where I have to disagree with you.

*GOOD GRAPHICS DOES NOT EQUAL GOOD GAMEPLAY.*


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah.their has been talk that little big planet would of been good for the wiii but it doesnt have graphic capability and it would have gotten eaten up by animal crossing.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Unleashed really that good?
I gave up on Sega after they left the sidescrolling Sonic and went for the 3D adventure genre.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm moving this to Brewsters, because chances are this'll turn into back-and-forth, nonsense arguing.

And, when it does, I'll be sure to lock it...

But for now, Brewsters it is.

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i know gta:4ikmin attack.im jk.but they are coming out with a fps that could revolutionize(or however you spell it)fps for the wii.


Yeah, The Conduit. I'll probably rent it someday, but I'd never actually buy a FPS (other than maybe a Metroid Prime game, but I still have yet to buy one). I just don't the gameplay. Too dark for me. Plus I don't like so much violence.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

Off topic:i just made a huge comment but the it said invalid input.anybody know why?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 30, 2009)

Eh, it kinda is.
It doesn't have an RPG market.
Like, seriously.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

i thought it was the conduit .i wasnt for sure though.yeah i will definitely rent.maybe end up buying.i hope the hype for it is right and it turns out good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unleashed is _amazing_. I have to say it's the first game that actual shows Sonic's true speed. The daytime levels are fast paced and very fun, and the nighttime levels bring back the Sonic Adventure gameplay that was so great. I don't understand why people hate the 3D Sonic games so much. I actually prefer them to the 2D games.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Eh, it kinda is.
> It doesn't have an RPG market.
> Like, seriously.


That is true.
After all, the only RPGs I know for the Wii is Fire Emblem and Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Off topic:i just made a huge comment but the it said invalid input.anybody know why?


Yeah that just happened to me too... wth?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Eh, it kinda is.
> It doesn't have an RPG market.
> Like, seriously.


Not having many good RPGs doesn't make it a bad console... It'll get them eventually. FFCC:TCB looks really good. It might be the first FF game I ever buy.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

i loved sonic adventures.but unleashed lost me...i like running not ugh werehog.whats next vamprower.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because Grawr moved the thread to another forum.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There better be... I am a huge RPG fan and there was VERY few good ones on GC. Which made me regret buying the GC last generation..


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i loved sonic adventures.but unleashed lost me...i like running not ugh werehog.whats next vamprower.


The Werehog stages were kind of...slow. But the Adventure games weren't much different. Instead of making different characters playable, they added the Werehog. I still wish we would've gotten Sonic Adventure 3, though...


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 30, 2009)

only extreme draw back to the wii is lack of system memory otherwise it's quite a good system


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah.i wont a sonic game where your snowboarding on gravel and stuff like that.things basically never stop moving.(oh and you should know what character vamprower originaly is)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> only extreme draw back to the wii is lack of system memory otherwise it's quite a good system


That is rather irritating. I wish Nintendo would hurry up with the fix... They said they would make an update that will allow Channels and save data to load from an SD card back during E3...I'm still waiting.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> yeah.i wont a sonic game where your snowboarding on gravel and stuff like that.things basically never stop moving.(oh and you should know what character vamprower originaly is)


Yes, Tails, I got it, lol.


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 30, 2009)

got what?


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> only extreme draw back to the wii is lack of system memory otherwise it's quite a good system


Yea. It's kinda annoying how the solution to everything is "place it in your SD card."
In an interview with Cammie Dunaway, she told us that her family owns quit a few SD cards already. Isn't that enough to warrant a storage solution?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

better get it tyeforce!lol.seriously thoough.why would you name a character "miles prower"(i only noticed that in gameinformer magazine.) hi im miles perhour.


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 30, 2009)

very true very


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 30, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the CC games. They're just like water-versions of the real FF.
I'm glad I got a PS2.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

they should make a chacter named. liters perflush


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

I really do not like the Wii as of now..

But Wii has some pretty solid games:

Mario Kart Wii
SSBB
Rock Band 1&2
Resident Evil Wii <3
Metroid Prime 3

You get the point.

One of my teachers at school talks about Wii all the time. Theres a hint.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> better get it tyeforce!lol.seriously thoough.why would you name a character "miles prower"(i only noticed that in gameinformer magazine.) hi im miles perhour.


Can you believe that I never got that pun until two years ago? XD


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

lol.atleast you got it two years ago.i got it like two months ago.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I've seen, I like the CC games better. They're less dark...more Nintendo-like.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

We're getting off topic here guys. Please stop before this get's locked.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

Back when Brawl came out, I was excited, and I loved my Wii. Same for Mario Kart Wii. But ever since they came out with Wii Music, I finally realized "Wait. What the hell?"


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...did you just call FF dark?
Uh....

That's a point, man. An actual 3-dimensional storyline.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Back when Brawl came out, I was excited, and I loved my Wii. Same for Mario Kart Wii. But ever since they came out with Wii Music, I finally realized "Wait. What the hell?"


I have to say though. Brawl Really got old fast. There's no one to face online anymore. Also, MKWii got pretty boring pretty fast. There's too much requirements to unlock some cars and chars. I stopped playing after 1.5 weeks off playing it. 

But the Wii, IMO, is slowly deteriorating for me.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent pulled out my PS2 in ages, considering my PS3 plays PS2 games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like games like that... They're too dull... I prefer colorful (and I don't mean just graphics) games like Mario and Zelda.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Back when Brawl came out, I was excited, and I loved my Wii. Same for Mario Kart Wii. But ever since they came out with Wii Music, I finally realized "Wait. What the hell?"


Have you played Wii Music? It's really fun.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Brawl got boring. I'm thinking of trading in MKW, like I did with the rest of my MK games.

Watch the next LoZ say on the cover:

*4 PLAYER CO-OP!! NOW, THE WHOLE FAMILY CAN JOIN THE FUN!*


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

i was wondering if wii music is really worth it.i might try it out.and i feel the same way touchdown.he wii is slowly deteorating for me.its disapointing me more nad more


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They wouldn't do that to Zelda...


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sister got it awhile ago, and I convinced her to trade it in so she would have enough money to get Little Big Planet.

Wii Music is a broken game, in my opinion.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

lol qnt3n.LoZ so the family can join the fun.but seriously though a co-op mode online may be pretty fun.or some kind of online play.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i was wondering if wii music is really worth it.i might try it out.and i feel the same way touchdown.he wii is slowly deteorating for me.its disapointing me more nad more


It just keeps getting better for me. Brawl, MKW, Wii Sports/Play/Fit/Music, and Animal Crossing never get boring for me. And then there's the various Channels and WiiWare and VC games... My Wii makes me a complete person. I'd be incomplete without it.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 30, 2009)

I think this is getting a bit off topic now.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

and tye how would you know they wouldnt do that with LoZ.they've done it with so many other games.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, no one knows what Nintendo has up their sleeve.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

but theirs so much potential for the wii.instead they just make the last copy of the game that was out and add different clothes(not clothes in specific.you should now what i mean.)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'd never ruin a great franchise like that. They haven't done it before, and I don't think they ever would.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

for all we know they could make a LoZ:lets go to the city.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> but theirs so much potential for the wii.instead they just make the last copy of the game that was out and add different clothes(not clothes in specific.you should now what i mean.)


I guess.
And how is this getting off-topic?
We are disscussing the Wii.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> but theirs so much potential for the wii.instead they just make the last copy of the game that was out and add different clothes(not clothes in specific.you should now what i mean.)


What are you talking about? There aren't many "recycled" games on Wii... Maybe a few, like Super Sluggers and a lot of the crap 3rd party games, but that's it...


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> for all we know they could make a LoZ:lets go to the city.


Rating: EC

Back of the cover: Save the princess Zelda from the evil Dragon!

[Picture Here]
You can now play with your friends, either locally, or over Nintendo WiFi Connection!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

i love accf but when they just commbined gcn version and ww and stick all the events in the city i was kinda dissapointed.i am happy somewhat as of now because of mario kart wii.idk.i still think as i have said many times that nintendo could do better.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

dont get me started on super sluggers.my friends loves baseball and loves it but most the time your not even playing baseball.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe you actually just said that.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 30, 2009)

the wii is capable of making dvds because the discs are practically just that.  with some mods or something, it will get the job done.  that's how those hackers are playing dvds.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I'm entitled to my own opinion. Those are the kinds of games I like. That's why I only play Nintendo games.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

yea new zeldas coming soon
hopefully within a few years...

yay


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 30, 2009)

[quote="Toon]yea new zeldas coming soon
hopefully within a few years...

yay[/quote]There's ALWAYS a new Zelda coming out.
It's a given at this point.


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WATS UR PROBLEM!?!?!?!

those 2 games are soo awesome i still play them and HELL NO im not bored of them >.< xP


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 30, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only get bored of a game once i've unlocked everything.


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dun get bored of that , while i have sum1 to play im nevuh getting bored


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 30, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have over 100 games I don't play anymore because I beat them only a few of my games get played again.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 30, 2009)

@dragonflamez: I seriously regret buying the GC... I should of bought the PS2 the last generation. Course there WAS a few good games... but enough to tide me over... Like I said, I am a big RPG fan, also a FPS fan, and GC just really did NOT satisfy me at all... 

However, I do NOT regret buying the Wii this generation of systems at all. I REALLY enjoy playing the system when I do! I am just disappointed that they are not bringing out the good stuff yet, except a few things.

Oh, and on the note of SSBB, I agree that it did get a little boring after I beat it and unlocked everything... It is STILL a good game in my opinion, GREAT game to play with friends and I occasionally stick it in the Wii and play it...


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wonders why you havent traded them in yet*


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 30, 2009)

i wanna see mario rob a bank XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 30, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never trade in games.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> i wanna see mario rob a bank XD


Don't go off-topic.

I hope the Wii redeems itself, because if not, I'm trading that thing in for more PS3 games.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe likes to show off his collection of games? =D


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 31, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would trade mine in, but Gamestop sucks at trading in stuff.
My friend got 50 cents for trading in an almost new copy of Mechassault 2: Lone Wolf Collector's Edition. He only played the game like 2-4 times.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Yeah there is but right now there hasn't been a nintendo game that is *targeted to the hardcore gamer* in a while. Just have to be patient I guess.


*coughmegaman9cough*


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


99.9% of games on the Wii are stupid third party family games.

the .1% are the good games in stores an on the VC.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it have to redeem? It's breaking sales records left and right!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 1, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## danny330 (Feb 1, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> wii has lots of potential it just hasnt reached it yet.


yeah but if they release alot of hardcore games, then people might think its like and xbox, ment for hardcore games only and they'll lose alot of the family crowd


----------



## danny330 (Feb 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Jarv156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we'll not ALL boys want to play hardcore games,i dont really want to, besides the only game console i have is the Wii, my mom thinks ill get addicted to ps3 or xbox360


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 1, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom thinks I'll run away like that Brandon Crisp kid if she gets me a 360 <_<
But this year's Wii lineup seems solid (to me anyways since I'm a sucker for anything Anime).


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wii is good in some ways and bad in other ways


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girls play video games too. :l


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> In my personal opinion, it's good, but there's huge potential to be found. =|


I wait for it to be found.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 1, 2009)

Nintendo doesn't have many so called " Hardcore games " because Nintendo is a family system. Why do you think there arn't any M rated games for wii?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 1, 2009)

Wii, is a great system, its easy to use and all, and it looks great and it can obviously do good when it wants to... (zelda, metroid)
but developers are just cashing in on the cheap motion controls and making crappy games that'll sell well even though better things have come out of a horses backside (carnival games, imagin: party babies)

So wii is great, lazy developers are bad


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Nintendo doesn't have many so called " Hardcore games " because Nintendo is a family system. Why do you think there arn't any M rated games for wii?


There are alot of M rated games for the wii....


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only good M rated game I've played so far is No More Heroes.
I won't include RE4 since I played it on teh Gamecubez.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I threw up in my mouth a little... did you just say AC was hardcore?
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH WOW. I didn't realize Ninty fanboys were that naive.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all Nintendo Fanboys, i'm a Nintendo Fanboy and even I know Nintendo isn't doing to well.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 1, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a casual game with enough appeal to draw in hardcore gamers. That is what AC is.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2009)

Ac is not hardcore. Not even by a little bit.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 1, 2009)

the wii is good .....but nintendo could be doing so much better with what they created.........
.....but the browser is actually very good .....for a console...


----------



## Grawr (Feb 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not...not at all.

It's a casual game, yes. Casual enough for the "non-gamer" to play it, not the "hardcore gamer".

That's what the Wii is trying to do, anyway. Their target audience isn't the "hardcore fans", it's the non-gamer.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 1, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> @dragonflamez: I seriously regret buying the GC... I should of bought the PS2 the last generation. Course there WAS a few good games... but enough to tide me over... Like I said, I am a big RPG fan, also a FPS fan, and GC just really did NOT satisfy me at all...
> 
> However, I do NOT regret buying the Wii this generation of systems at all. I REALLY enjoy playing the system when I do! I am just disappointed that they are not bringing out the good stuff yet, except a few things.
> 
> Oh, and on the note of SSBB, I agree that it did get a little boring after I beat it and unlocked everything... It is STILL a good game in my opinion, GREAT game to play with friends and I occasionally stick it in the Wii and play it...


I'm pretty much an RPG gamer.
I can't help it, I love them so much.
And Gees, PS2 is the GOD the the RPG.


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 1, 2009)

*gargle*deadrisingchoptilyoudrop*gargle*


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 1, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> *gargle*deadrisingchoptilyoudrop*gargle*


coughcoughhorridcoughcough


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying Animal Crossing isn't for hardcore gamers? I'd say at least 90% of the people here are hardcore, and we're all Animal Crossing fans, aren't we?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I wasn't saying that Animal Crossing isn't for hardcore gamers, I'm just saying it's not trying to appeal to them.

It's trying to appeal to the _non-_gamer.

And, not everyone here is an animal crossing fan.

...And, I'd disagree with the fact that 90% of the people here are "hardcore".

But whatever.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 1, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because it doesn't have to _have_ to appeal to hardcore gamers. Hardcore gamers know what games are good.


----------



## Kegarou (Feb 2, 2009)

Fighting cartoons.. been done. I have to go to bed, So I'll keep it short. Nintendo needs to put these things into one game : Good plot, Good graphics, good characters, and easy wi-fi connection. Plus easy remote movements with the controller. -Loves Majora's mask for GC. xD-


----------



## Fontana (Feb 2, 2009)

best console ever


----------



## Melty (Feb 2, 2009)

The Nintendo Wii is fun but they should also try to appeal to the hardcore gamers too. Also improve their graphics too. But hey, I love wii games such as Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Mario Kart Wii,and  Super Smash Brothers Brawl .


----------



## TopHatGeorge (Feb 2, 2009)

DUMMKOPFS! Here comes the Rage-Train. TOOT TOOT!!

The Conduit
House of the Dead: Overkill
Sin & Punishment 2
No More Heroes 2
MadWorld
Tenchu 4
Deadly Creatures
Fatal Frame 4: Mask of the Lunar Eclipse
Cursed Mountain
Disaster: Day of Crisis
Overlord: Dark Legend
SkyCrawlers: Innocent Aces 
"Tales of" Mother Game
Fragile: Farewell Ruins of the Moon Pictures
Arc Rise Fantasia
Rune Factory Frontier
Sword of Legendia
Monster Hunter 3 Tri
Muramasa: Demon Blade
Kizuna / Golden Bonds
Dynamic Slash
Valhala Knights: Elder Saga
Another Code
Secret Files: Tunguska 
Sonic and the Black Knight
Klonoa: Door to Phantomille

Games for 09', just to name a few.


----------

